# Revo Stage 2



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great development from Revo.

http://blog.revotechnik.com/2-0tsi-mk7-stage-2-software-release-for-vw-golf-r-audi-s3-and-seat-leon/

But my doubts came from which are the best hardware options (quiality/price) for this SW:
- Downpipe
- Intake
- I/C
- Turboback
- Others?

Comments?


----------



## ERTW (Jan 17, 2000)

How do you like your DTUK box on the S3?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Usually at a minimum you need a downpipe to run stage 2 software. Everything else will just help.


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

DTUK box is great for stage 1 or just stage 1+ with 4+3 setting, need just a I/C and an intake and you are around 380hp. I think it is the best box option in quality and price.
But for stage 2, i prefer to have a nice SW with the best quality-price HW options. 
So the question is which brands for this setup? My goal is 400hp or have the car in mid 11`s in 1/4 mile drag.


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

jrwamp said:


> Usually at a minimum you need a downpipe to run stage 2 software. Everything else will just help.


Yes i know that, but i recently search about the temperatures on stage 2 setup so i think an I/C will help a lot to avoid heat soak.
Also there are a lot of HW gadgets appearing: turbo delete, inlet hoses, mounts, etc. Those maybe aren`t necessary, but a good intake , DP and maybe exhaust, yes.

Which DP is the best right now? DId everyone send the CEL sign in the dashboard? Or it just disappear with the SW?


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*Milltek*

Milltek is the best right now. APR's will likely be better once available. I'd wait and pay the premium for APR.


----------



## Ostjj (Nov 20, 2014)

ThorMjolnir said:


> Milltek is the best right now. APR's will likely be better once available. I'd wait and pay the premium for APR.


Any why would apr be better? Milltek is the most used exhaust for vag tuning. And the speed apr needs to devolp something we be 3 cars further. Really don't understand al those apr love.


----------



## S3Danny (Feb 9, 2015)

Ostjj said:


> Really don't understand al those apr love.


Me either. Especially with their questionable business practices.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

ThorMjolnir said:


> Milltek is the best right now. APR's will likely be better once available. I'd wait and pay the premium for APR.


Disagree, also I bet APR's will be a lower price point than Milltek's.


----------



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

jrwamp said:


> Disagree, also I bet APR's will be a lower price point than Milltek's.




Absolutely agree. I would buy a milltek product over APR any day even if the Milltek is at a premium. While APR is great quality, I'd argue Milltek is in another league like Akrapovic. Just my two cents though 

I have the full turbo backsystem and couldn't be happier so I'm also bias


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

What about CTS Turbo downpipe and intake?
If intercooler needed: Forge or APR?
Sorry about the questions but it makes a huge money difference when shipping these parts to Peru. Just want to choose the best options and not waste my money.


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

What about CTS Turbo downpipe and intake?
If intercooler needed: Forge or APR?
Sorry about the questions but it makes a huge money difference when shipping these parts to Peru. Just want to choose the best options and not waste my money.


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

kikin23 said:


> What about CTS Turbo downpipe and intake?
> If intercooler needed: Forge or APR?
> Sorry about the questions but it makes a huge money difference when shipping these parts to Peru. Just want to choose the best options and not waste my money.


CTS es una excelente marca, milltek es excelente, pero sobrevalorada para lo que es, acero T304 es igual aquí o en Inglaterra... me entiendes.


----------



## S3RENE (Nov 11, 2014)

kikin23 said:


> Sorry about the questions but it makes a huge money difference when shipping these parts to Peru. Just want to choose the best options and not waste my money.





kikin23 said:


> But my doubts came from which are the best hardware options (quiality/price) for this SW:
> - Downpipe
> - Intake
> - I/C
> ...


Is there an actual budget? Pick parts, whether they are chosen by the brand, design, or price. Be patient...

"Stage 2" can start with only a downpipe. These options will probably all be 304 stainless with a brand logo. Quality is important but its still simply larger diameter pipe. That is all. Most known brands will offer a product that holds up. Heat wrap it if you want to hide the "lower class" brand. 

Intake options are there too. Do you want R&D, and is the price worth it? Fancy carbon and keep plastic flex tube, full intakes but not stylish or thin tubed, or more reserved functional boxes. All have a purpose to their design, but still only an intake. Try to choose whether you want a box or pipe. Tough choice as itd be nice to get a box include product for the entire intake length without charging more. 

An intercooler is optimal but still not necessary. Make it necessary though. Look at intercooler dimensions and fin density compared to stock. Going cheap here is not a good idea. This part will be the most important to keep the car fun for more than one pull. 

The exhaust, cat back, in 3" form will help optimize any tune on the vehicle but should not cause any issues at this level. Turboback is including the downpipe. Assume 10-20whp, peak power, based on tune. Go for a nice piece if you want to. Plenty of quality and proven options, but what do you want? Sound, performance, looks, etc. Taking care of some back pressure with a full exhaust make the highway pulls better.

With you location, optimizing stage 2 is the best idea. Intake, turboback (downpipe w/ catback exhaust) and intercooler. Pick a brand and stay loyal or mix and match as long as compatibility remains.


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

S3RENE said:


> Is there an actual budget? Pick parts, whether they are chosen by the brand, design, or price. Be patient...
> 
> "Stage 2" can start with only a downpipe. These options will probably all be 304 stainless with a brand logo. Quality is important but its still simply larger diameter pipe. That is all. Most known brands will offer a product that holds up. Heat wrap it if you want to hide the "lower class" brand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response.
Not talking about an specific budget but just get more frome less (in some cases this formula doesn´t work, haha).
I was looking for CTS Turbo for the intake and Downpipe, i believe they are good enough for the price.
I guess the Catback can wait as im happy with the sound and the good ones placed on here are not worth the cost (yet).
The great investment as you mention is the I/C, i believe a Forge is the best alternative.
Comments?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

don't forget the Billy Boat Exhaust option. It sounds amazing on my car and looks fantastic


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes, i have a good reference of BB exhausts. Do yo u have a link toread a review or buy in US?

Regards


----------

